# Odd Symptoms Before the Onset of Labor



## BeesKnees

Gosh, this is going to sound like a 2WW question.

What odd, non-labor symptoms did you have before starting with any of the typical labor symptoms.

Like right now I am, for no discernable reason, having the worst gas imaginable. I don't know what I ate to bring this on. I don't actually anticipate labor is looming but it just made me curious.


----------



## MummyToAmberx

For me, im usually ill, out both ends lol!
I get impression now, after 2 kids, this when i start dilating, when my body thinks its time to clear me out. 

My babies, gone mental one night, then really quiet next few days.


----------



## blondey

I had no symptoms at all! Labour nor non-labour typical! The only strange thing was that I had an extra fajita that night and then my waters broke at 2am. Maybe my body thought I could do with the energy or maybe I was just being a greedy cow :haha:

Good luck! x


----------



## goddess25

For me both times had tonnes of poos and I felt very very odd!


----------



## Linzi

Before both of mine I got really cross the day before. The day before molly I rang Asda customer services and shouted at someone coz they changed the smell of their furniture polish.


----------



## Jayneypops

haha! loving the furniture polish rant!

This is my first so I cant give any actually examples personally, but I know that my SIL had tummy ache and a 'dodgy' tummy for a few days before (lots of poo basically a bit like a tummy bug). Apparently this is quite common. My MW said many women feel they can breath easier a few days before too as the baby engages lower so the pressure is off your ribs. 

I am expecting the 'poo thing' as my stomach is quite sensitive anyway. If I do, Ill look at it as a bonus - my body will be clearing itself out so less chance of an embarassing accidents in labour!


----------



## LittleAngel09

For me I had a slight cold (only one in the house to have it), felt odd a few days leading up to it, pooing more, total loss of appetite few days prior and getting a decent nights sleep for a few nights. Then there was the usual losing my plug gradually. 

Xx


----------



## tmr1234

The only thing i had was i felt brill the day befor i had no pain nothing i felt really light and like i wasn't 40 weeks preg. then just befor i got my 1st pain i just felt odd


----------



## HubscheFrau

Has anyone noticed very sore, swollen breasts with a dramatic increase in colostrum right before labour? I'm approaching my due date (with my first baby) and my breasts changed very suddenly about two days ago. Was feeling normal one evening but when I woke up the next morning, I felt like I was carrying around very tender watermelons! Could this be a sign that labour is imminent in the next week?


----------

